# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه الأقسام العامه قسم اخر اخبارالتكنولوجيا  شركة HP تعلن عن الكمبيوتر المحمول Pavilion dv4 بشاشة حجم 14 انش

## mohamed73

*شركة HP تعلن عن الكمبيوتر المحمول Pavilion dv4 بشاشة حجم 14 انش*     الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  *أعلنت شركةHP عن  الكمبيوتر المحمول Pavilion dv4 بشاشة حجم 14 أنش والذي يستخدم تقنية التبريد CoolSense .* *الكمبيوتر المحمول Pavilion dv4 متوفر باللون الأزرق و الأسود وموعد الأصدار في 18 من مايو والسعر يبدأ من 600 دولار أمريكي.*   *الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------


## Fannan1

مشكوووووور والله يعطيك الف عافيه

----------


## AMR@RAMZI

جزاك الله كل خير

----------

